# She's TOO old to be fed RAW!



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

What do you say to a person who is convinced a 9 yr old dog is too old to be fed RAW after years of kibble and severe skin issues?! I am seriously frustrated that hubby keeps laying his un-educated opinion of the matter on me because he won't research anything, not even the garbage in kibble food after he even told me to find pics of dogs to look at to see for himself <Before & After>!  He won't even look at them. 

He thinks since she's eaten dog food all her life, I am too late to switch and am in some way harming her. I am completely frustrated over his claims that are pretty much stupid at best. 

Casey is going to take a lot of time. She is scratching and licking and her tail is a bit crusty and flakey still. Her smell is there a bit but not as bad. I'm in it for the long haul though! She's eaten kibble for years BUT she is holding her chicken down without acting sick in the least and that's what I tell him, she's yet to get sick over it! 

What do I say when he says she's too old?!!! I have tried to tell him I've read up on this diet and didn't just wake up one day and say, I'm gonna feed you RAW today. I told him there was a dedicated forum and he could google info too like I had done before I started and he feels that anyone who promotes RAW feeding is making a buck but *that's not true!!! It's the kibble companies making God Awful amounts of money off of people with no clue as to what they are putting into the food and feeding their pets! Unless you guys secretly hold stock at my super market on raw meat and haven't told me!* I don't want any parts of feeding kibble anymore but he's unconvinced and just yesterday he said he would never bring another dog into this house if I continue to feed them RAW. I said it would be okay if he didn't have another dog but I sure would. 

I am just super frustrated with him and his know it all attitude about the detrimantal effects of RAW meat and that Casey isn't thriving, she's still a bit flakey, itchy and a lil stinky but not like she was. It was hard to snuggle with her because her stink stuck to you, literally! I did not in the least expect her to be cured in a few days to a week or even two, it's a process but I have indeed seen improvements in both of my dogs health since switching like Ava's breath. WHEW! NASTY and now all better. Less poop that crumbles away and less clean up, Casey growing back hair although slowly and her smell lessening... he takes none of it into consideration.  

He says she hates her chicken. He used to say that about some of the dog food they'd eat too. I'd say, did they tell you they hated it? He'd say, it taste like crap... I'd ask him if he ate it ext... The dog ate her quarter in 20 minutes today compared to an hour when we first started. I disagree with him whole heartedly on this and I don't intend to have to listen to his grabage kibble fed notions that he's right and I'm not, especially if he won't do the research!

As you can see, I'm still frustrated with him. I feel lost but the good news is the girls are still eating RAW and there hasn't been a bag of dog food in this house for two weeks and he hasn't bought any either! I believe Casey deserves better than what I was previously feeding her and so does Ava. 

/end rant...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Tell him that you've done the research on the subject and until he takes the time to show you the same courtesy, he should resolve to the fact that you're more educated than he is on the matter and you have no interest in discussing a topic with someone who doesn't know anything about it. It's like asking someone who knows nothing about cars to fix your broken head gasket or replace your transmission.


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is a vid of Casey this morning, eating her chicken. There is a butt shot, not too bad but I'll warn ya. :wink: 
YouTube - Casey's Skin 2 Weeks After RAW

OMG, He drives me crazy with his ramblings and sounds so stupid! He had me pretty jacked off last weekend when I asked him to feed the dogs because I was not going to be here <work> and he said he would just give them chicken but he boiled their chicken quarters and then fed it to them!  OMG, I could have killed him myself when he told me the girls loved their cooked chicken meat and bones!  He's so worried I'm going to make them sick and here he is, going to kill them with cooked chicken bones! AUGH!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BGBY said:


> What do you say to a person who is convinced a 9 yr old dog is too old to be fed RAW after years of kibble and severe skin issues?!


I switched my 2 Goldens when they were 10 years old. It made a big difference in them ... their teet, skin, coat, energy level, and breath.



> I am seriously frustrated that hubby keeps laying his un-educated opinion of the matter on me because he won't research anything, not even the garbage in kibble food after he even told me to find pics of dogs to look at to see for himself <Before & After>!  He won't even look at them.


Kick his butt out.



> He thinks since she's eaten dog food all her life, I am too late to switch and am in some way harming her. I am completely frustrated over his claims that are pretty much stupid at best.


Kick his butt out.



> Casey is going to take a lot of time. She is scratching and licking and her tail is a bit crusty and flakey still. Her smell is there a bit but not as bad. I'm in it for the long haul though! She's eaten kibble for years BUT she is holding her chicken down without acting sick in the least and that's what I tell him, she's yet to get sick over it!


Sometimes when a dog has skin allergy problems, they develop an underlying skin infection. Perhaps that is what you are seeing still lingering on. It's gonna be a few months to clear up the allergies all the way anyway.



> What do I say when he says she's too old?!!!


Ask him at what age he will be when you should decide giving him medical attention will be a waste of time. Ask him that as you are kicking his butt out the door.



> I have tried to tell him I've read up on this diet and didn't just wake up one day and say, I'm gonna feed you RAW today. I told him there was a dedicated forum and he could google info too like I had done before I started and he feels that anyone who promotes RAW feeding is making a buck but *that's not true!!!*


I wanna know where I can make those bucks!



> I don't want any parts of feeding kibble anymore but he's unconvinced and just yesterday he said he would never bring another dog into this house if I continue to feed them RAW.


Kick his butt out.



> I disagree with him whole heartedly on this and I don't intend to have to listen to his grabage kibble fed notions that he's right and I'm not, especially if he won't do the research!


KIck his butt out. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Ask him at what age he will be when you should decide giving him medical attention will be a waste of time. Ask him that as you are kicking his butt out the door.




:biggrin:That was my thought exactly. 
haha.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Well said RFD


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll just tell him when he's old and gray he's too old to give a care about. :biggrin: 

I'm *not* giving up on the girls just because he says so! I'll take him with me kicking and screaming the whole way!

There are 3 rings to marriage:

The engagement ring
The wedding ring 
And the suffering! :biggrin:

I intend on inforcing the latter.


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Tell him that you've done the research on the subject and until he takes the time to show you the same courtesy, he should resolve to the fact that you're more educated than he is on the matter and you have no interest in discussing a topic with someone who doesn't know anything about it.


I told him when he can become educated on the subject at hand, only then would I discuss it with him! 



RawFedDogs said:


> Ask him at what age he will be when you should decide giving him medical attention will be a waste of time.


This too! I asked him why she is too old to give good care and proper food too?! He was speachless for a moment and walked away. 

We will get through this. I just can't stand him being a total block head with me about it. It's not that difficult to fathom nor is it rocket science! 

You guys have been wonderful supporting me and the girls on our journey to RAW. I can't tell you how much I appreciate you being here for me and my girls. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tell him he can't have any say in the matter UNTIL he proves to you that he has done his own research to show that an older dog just can't handle raw.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Leave the Bas....
Oh, sorry!! Nevermind! Hehehehe!!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I switched my 2 Goldens when they were 10 years old. It made a big difference in them ... their teet, skin, coat, energy level, and breath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha!! How many times did you have to log back in to type all of that?? :biggrin:
Sorry, a little fiesty today!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

It's been a quiet evening. :smile:

I have the dog's food in the sink thawing for tomorrow morning and also a nice big turkey <for us-hubs thought it was for the dogs> The dogs can have the neck and other stuff in the pouch. I just feel like a nice turkey dinner. I was fired from my job on Monday. I don't really care. I did my job and that's why I got fired. /end sob story...

The girls are doing really good though. I'm so happy that Casey is liking her new diet more and more, it's the best thing for her. I know it'll take time for her poor body to heal from the years of toxins we've been feeding her. 

Ava just loves her food too. It's so funny because she comes runny every time I open the fridge and she sticks her head in it sniffing her spot looking at me wondering if she's gonna get some nummy nums. I'm so glad that she is still a pup and won't have to go through what Casey and Zachary did with the kibble. I don't believe I could ever knowingly feed any of my dogs the 4D's again. 

I had fun yesterday evening walking around the yard looking at white crap. I'll tell ya, there was nothing like stepping in two day old kibble crap. This crap here doesn't even stick to your shoes! :biggrin:

I'm not worried about hubs. He will just have to deal. It's just that he should think before he opens his trap because the crap that comes out of it sounds so stupid!  

Anyways, thank you all. I think the best part of my day is watching the dogs eat their meals.  And I set up their own freezer today too. It was nice to seperate their food from ours and tell them it was all theirs and giv'em a pat on the head.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm glad that you have a positive insight to the situations in your life.

Positive thinking really does wonders and all that needs to be done for happiness to be acheived :biggrin:

I'm surprised that I am hearing more and more "men" who are against feeding raw...I mean...they are the men...where (wear) are their "pants" in the matter??? I thought that women were supposed to be "afraid" of raw meat???

Just sayin' :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I mean...they are the men...where (wear) are their "pants" in the matter??? I thought that women were supposed to be "afraid" of raw meat???
> 
> Just sayin' :wink:


Watch yourself now little lady... :tongue: 

Seriously though... I'm really surprised to hear about all of these MEN that are against raw meat. I think someone needs to pull their MAN card :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

And don't forget about my dog who was 10 years old and in supposed renal failure when I switched her to raw. oh and her teeth were rotting out too. A year later she can walk better (heck she jogs with me), poops better, coat is healthier, and teeth are pearly white. And she LOVES it!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

At least my bf gets the whole raw thing. That was one of the first conversations we had where I thought "hey this guy's alright!" haha. He helps me feed the pups and kitties every day too.


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't wait for him to go to the doctor's the next time. I'm gonna tell him he's getting to be too old for proper care and expensive drugs! :biggrin:


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

Stick to your guns BGBY:smile: I just started feeding raw and my 15 y/o BC seems to be loving it!!!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> At least my bf gets the whole raw thing. That was one of the first conversations we had where I thought "hey this guy's alright!" haha. He helps me feed the pups and kitties every day too.


I think the fact I fed raw is the only reason Danemama is with me :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha, I'm sure it is! She is one pretty lady, you're a lucky guy! 

And BGBY you should also ask him what he thinks old wolves eat in the wild, kibble?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> I think the fact I fed raw is the only reason Danemama is with me :biggrin:


it was one of the deciding factors actually...when you told me that you fed your dogs raw I kinda knew you were the one :wink:



rannmiller said:


> Haha, I'm sure it is! She is one pretty lady, you're a luck guy!
> 
> And BGBY you should also ask him what he thinks old wolves eat in the wild, kibble?


I agree 100% then post up here what his answer is!!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jdatwood
> I think the fact I fed raw is the only reason Danemama is with me
> 
> it was one of the deciding factors actually...when you told me that you fed your digs raw I kinda knew you were the one





Alright now, lets keep that crap off the forums here!! Porn should stay to a minimum!!! :biggrin: :tongue: Hahaha!!! :wink:
Take that back home with you and get back to the subject!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> And BGBY you should also ask him what he thinks old wolves eat in the wild, kibble?





danemama08 said:


> I agree 100% then post up here what his answer is!!!


Will do. I think We'll be on Round 20.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Ifn da old gal got any teef, she can ate raw or gum it to deff like dat old man down at the home duz corn on da cob.


----------

